# Why does Canada support America in everything?



## dfens

My question is addressed to Canadians.

Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.

You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.


----------



## Onyx

It has nothing to do with pride or identity.

All states follow the money. If there was no money, the economics of power will never cease to exist.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

dfens said:


> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.



If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
Click to expand...



Outed. You are not Canadian.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Outed. You are not Canadian.
Click to expand...



News to me.


----------



## Toro

dfens said:


> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.



Go away.


----------



## Vastator

Cuz if they don't... We send Bieber back.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vastator said:


> Cuz if they don't... We send Bieber back.



We don't want Bieber back. You can keep the spoiled child.


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
Click to expand...

Oh no


----------



## Dragonlady

feduptaxpayer said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
Click to expand...


Lots of Canadians asked for the metric system. Manufacturers and builders. 

You are so completely ignorant that if you are a Canadian, you should be forced to read the Canadian Constitution and Bill of Rights so that you understand your obligations as a Canadian, one of which is the celebrate multi-culturalism, and to offer assistance to others. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no
Click to expand...


Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
Click to expand...

The metric system! It´s the end of the world


----------



## Skull Pilot

Only Canadians think people in the US care about Canadians

Mostly we think all you Canucks are the slower cousins to these guys


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
Click to expand...


Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Skull Pilot said:


> Only Canadians think people in the US care about Canadians
> 
> Mostly we think all you Canucks are the slower cousins to these guys



You must mean the lieberal ones. They are the slower cousins to the mentally retarded.


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
Click to expand...

Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
> As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.
Click to expand...


Maybe so but the imperial system still works with no problems. Metric is just a foreign measurement, and is not really needed in North America. Enjoy your MPH and farhenheit temperatures. It is the elite globalists that want to get rid of the imperial system. It will go perfect with their new world order.


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
> As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so but the imperial system still works with no problems. Metric is just a foreign measurement, and is not really needed in North America. Enjoy your MPH and farhenheit temperatures. It is the elite globalists that want to get rid of the imperial system. It will go perfect with their new world order.
Click to expand...

How bad can it be in Canada when that´s the actual problem? Heard you are quite wealthy and have little crime.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
> As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so but the imperial system still works with no problems. Metric is just a foreign measurement, and is not really needed in North America. Enjoy your MPH and farhenheit temperatures. It is the elite globalists that want to get rid of the imperial system. It will go perfect with their new world order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bad can it be in Canada when that´s the actual problem? Heard you are quite wealthy and have little crime.
Click to expand...


Metric is not a problem. It was the way it was forced on Canadians. No referendum. Life is generally good in Canada. 
Canada has 35 million people compared to America with 335 million. Thus America has more crime. Well they are lying to you. I am not that wealthy. Lol.


----------



## Bleipriester

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
> As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so but the imperial system still works with no problems. Metric is just a foreign measurement, and is not really needed in North America. Enjoy your MPH and farhenheit temperatures. It is the elite globalists that want to get rid of the imperial system. It will go perfect with their new world order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bad can it be in Canada when that´s the actual problem? Heard you are quite wealthy and have little crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Metric is not a problem. It was the way it was forced on Canadians. No referendum. Life is generally good in Canada.
> Canada has 35 million people compared to America with 335 million. Thus America has more crime. Well they are lying to you. I am not that wealthy. Lol.
Click to expand...

With little crime I mean really little crime. People do not even lock their homes, I heard. And that next to Detroit where the shot dead bodies pile up.
Yes, maybe there should have been a referendum but I doubt it has something to do with New World Order.
Don´t even the poorest Canadians have decent homes and living standard?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Bleipriester said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. They allow it to happen. They are way too busy being egomaniacs to unite and retake their home.
> As for the metric system, it is far superior to the strange units the Americans use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so but the imperial system still works with no problems. Metric is just a foreign measurement, and is not really needed in North America. Enjoy your MPH and farhenheit temperatures. It is the elite globalists that want to get rid of the imperial system. It will go perfect with their new world order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bad can it be in Canada when that´s the actual problem? Heard you are quite wealthy and have little crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Metric is not a problem. It was the way it was forced on Canadians. No referendum. Life is generally good in Canada.
> Canada has 35 million people compared to America with 335 million. Thus America has more crime. Well they are lying to you. I am not that wealthy. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With little crime I mean really little crime. People do not even lock their homes, I heard. And that next to Detroit where the shot dead bodies pile up.
> Yes, maybe there should have been a referendum but I doubt it has something to do with New World Order.
> Don´t even the poorest Canadians have decent homes and living standard?
Click to expand...



We have plenty of Muslim crimes in Canada but the fake stream corporate zionist media here will not allow it to be reported. I think that the US zionist media refuses to do that also. If it were not for the alternative media North Americans would never learn anything about what the muzzies are doing to us all, and getting away with.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> Only Canadians think people in the US care about Canadians
> 
> Mostly we think all you Canucks are the slower cousins to these guys



    Typical Canadians?
1puglife


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
Click to expand...


  Nah...we're fighting back.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada does not want any sanctions put against it then they pretty much have to do as America tells them to do. We pretty much are a 51st state already. The only thing that is different in Canada from the states is that in Canada we have been forced to use that foreign measurement system called metric. A system no Canadian asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Miss Merkle.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metric system! It´s the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between hundreds of thousands of third world coming to Canada every year, forced multiculturalism, forced metric, and forced lieberalsim on Canadians the good old Canada has ended. It has become a shitty country where white people will soon be in the minority, and will pay for their stupidity of allowing it to happen. America is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...we're fighting back.
Click to expand...


Great. At least you are trying to do something about your muslim problems. In Canada, Canadians are not allowed to express their opinions about muslim crimes because we live in a liberal communist dictatorship. When you clean up your muslim problem in America, come help us in Canada.


----------



## Tuatara

Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tuatara said:


> Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.



You must be one of those intolerant bigoted lieberal pro multiculturalists that keep pushing Canada more and more too becoming a third world country, eh? And I suppose that you are in favor of bringing in more refugees where our tax dollars will be blown on these refugees who deserve nothing from the Canadian taxpayers. There are many Canadians in need but who cares, right? I guess that the rest of the world is more important to you than Canada, eh? America doesn't need me, they have a real true leader who goes by the name of Trump. Canada needs a Trump here.


----------



## strollingbones

ask don cherry


----------



## Tuatara

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those intolerant bigoted lieberal pro multiculturalists that keep pushing Canada more and more too becoming a third world country, eh? And I suppose that you are in favor of bringing in more refugees where our tax dollars will be blown on these refugees who deserve nothing from the Canadian taxpayers. There are many Canadians in need but who cares, right? I guess that the rest of the world is more important to you than Canada, eh? America doesn't need me, they have a real true leader who goes by the name of Trump. Canada needs a Trump here.
Click to expand...

Do you even know the definition of the word bigot? How is wanting Multi-culturalism for your country bigoted? I'm in favour of bringing in people from other nations regardless of their ethnicity. It doesn't mean I want the floodgates open but I am in favour of helping those less fortunate. As for these many Canadians in need of care I thought you conservatives were against "social programs" and money being wasted on welfare recipients. Unless you are talking about other less fortunate people. I'm not sure. You're very vague. How is the rest of the world more important to me? Did I say anything resembling that? Canada will not get anyone like Trump. We as a nation will not stand for such neanderthal ideologies full of racism, bigotry and misogyny.


----------



## mgh80

dfens said:


> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.



Remember when Canada helped the US in the Iraq War?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tuatara said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those intolerant bigoted lieberal pro multiculturalists that keep pushing Canada more and more too becoming a third world country, eh? And I suppose that you are in favor of bringing in more refugees where our tax dollars will be blown on these refugees who deserve nothing from the Canadian taxpayers. There are many Canadians in need but who cares, right? I guess that the rest of the world is more important to you than Canada, eh? America doesn't need me, they have a real true leader who goes by the name of Trump. Canada needs a Trump here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even know the definition of the word bigot? How is wanting Multi-culturalism for your country bigoted? I'm in favour of bringing in people from other nations regardless of their ethnicity. It doesn't mean I want the floodgates open but I am in favour of helping those less fortunate. As for these many Canadians in need of care I thought you conservatives were against "social programs" and money being wasted on welfare recipients. Unless you are talking about other less fortunate people. I'm not sure. You're very vague. How is the rest of the world more important to me? Did I say anything resembling that? Canada will not get anyone like Trump. We as a nation will not stand for such neanderthal ideologies full of racism, bigotry and misogyny.
Click to expand...


All I was saying that liberals are a very bigoted and intolerant bunch. I am a bit of a socially and fiscally conservative. Help Canadians in need. No tax dollars fro refugee or new immigrants. I know that Canada will probably not get a trump because the lying fake and phony lieberal media will see to it that does not happen. If the lieberals allowed it they would be dead. Lieberals are just like the dumocrates. They both could careless about we the sheeple. Trump is probably no more a racist, a bigot or pro-misogeny or not like Obama and Hillary may be. No one person is free to say that they do not have some kind of anomosity towards someone whom they do not like. You are a liar if you try to give the appearance that you are not any of those mentioned.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

dfens said:


> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.



The white people have become a demoralized and pretty much brainwashed by our politically correct puppets on a string politicians by the elite globalists. Canada is fast becoming the rest of the world as a result of all the nonwhite immigration that has been allowed, and forced on white Canada for the last several decades. With all the different cultures, languages,religions,heritages, and traditions it will soon get to the point that no one will be a majority in Canada anymore. We will be a nation of ghettoes where every different nationality will be fighting over turf. 

White pride and white identity will soon be a thing of the past in Canada just as the planners planned it. Sometimes I wish that Canada would become the 51st. state It might help to save the white race for a little while longer until America becomes a nonwhite country also. It is funny how the only countries that pretty much must practice and implement multiculturalism are white countries only.  

Maybe that wall that Trump wants to build will just maybe help stop America from becoming a Mexican majority controlled country. Hey, you never know.


----------



## Tuatara

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those intolerant bigoted lieberal pro multiculturalists that keep pushing Canada more and more too becoming a third world country, eh? And I suppose that you are in favor of bringing in more refugees where our tax dollars will be blown on these refugees who deserve nothing from the Canadian taxpayers. There are many Canadians in need but who cares, right? I guess that the rest of the world is more important to you than Canada, eh? America doesn't need me, they have a real true leader who goes by the name of Trump. Canada needs a Trump here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even know the definition of the word bigot? How is wanting Multi-culturalism for your country bigoted? I'm in favour of bringing in people from other nations regardless of their ethnicity. It doesn't mean I want the floodgates open but I am in favour of helping those less fortunate. As for these many Canadians in need of care I thought you conservatives were against "social programs" and money being wasted on welfare recipients. Unless you are talking about other less fortunate people. I'm not sure. You're very vague. How is the rest of the world more important to me? Did I say anything resembling that? Canada will not get anyone like Trump. We as a nation will not stand for such neanderthal ideologies full of racism, bigotry and misogyny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was saying that liberals are a very bigoted and intolerant bunch.
Click to expand...

How so. Please explain with examples.



> I am a bit of a socially and fiscally conservative.


I think you are conservative in every aspect.


> Help Canadians in need. No tax dollars fro refugee or new immigrants.


Even legal immigrants, because they are also considered Canadians.


> I know that Canada will probably not get a trump because the lying fake and phony lieberal media will see to it that does not happen. If the lieberals allowed it they would be dead.


Canadians as a whole are not as racist and bigoted as their American counterparts, even the conservatives, but you are proving there are a few exceptions. Also please provide proof of this liberal media in Canada.


> Lieberals are just like the dumocrates.


First you need to spell Liberal correct and are you talking about liberals in general or those who voted for Trudeau, leader of the Liberal Party which is considered a centrist party here in Canada. The liberal parties in Canada are the NDP and the Green Party.


> They both could careless about we the sheeple.


 If you consider yourself sheeple then I can't help you out there. A Sheeple is someone who goes along with the status quo and can't think for themselves.


> Trump is probably no more a racist, a bigot or pro-misogeny or not like Obama and Hillary may be.


Really, do you have any evidence to support this assertion.


> No one person is free to say that they do not have some kind of anomosity towards someone whom they do not like.


You are free to say something about someone you don't like but if you say something about a whole group of people and that comment is based on generalizations, bigotry or racism you will be called out on it.


> You are a liar if you try to give the appearance that you are not any of those mentioned.


I look at people as individuals, their actions, what they say. If I don't like it I will voice my opinion.


----------



## rdean

dfens said:


> My question is addressed to Canadians.
> 
> Do you have any pride or identity as a country at all?  If you do, why do you always support America and never do anything differently or against it?  As if you are the 51st state.
> 
> You Canadians have a lot of soul searching to do.


How much do you think they will support Trump?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tuatara said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada did not support the US invasion of Iraq. Canada did not support Apartheid against South Africans. Canada has not supported Israel every step of the way. So the OP is completely off base. But I come bearing gifts. I will allow the US to take on of our own bigoted individuals. You can have feduptaxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those intolerant bigoted lieberal pro multiculturalists that keep pushing Canada more and more too becoming a third world country, eh? And I suppose that you are in favor of bringing in more refugees where our tax dollars will be blown on these refugees who deserve nothing from the Canadian taxpayers. There are many Canadians in need but who cares, right? I guess that the rest of the world is more important to you than Canada, eh? America doesn't need me, they have a real true leader who goes by the name of Trump. Canada needs a Trump here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even know the definition of the word bigot? How is wanting Multi-culturalism for your country bigoted? I'm in favour of bringing in people from other nations regardless of their ethnicity. It doesn't mean I want the floodgates open but I am in favour of helping those less fortunate. As for these many Canadians in need of care I thought you conservatives were against "social programs" and money being wasted on welfare recipients. Unless you are talking about other less fortunate people. I'm not sure. You're very vague. How is the rest of the world more important to me? Did I say anything resembling that? Canada will not get anyone like Trump. We as a nation will not stand for such neanderthal ideologies full of racism, bigotry and misogyny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was saying that liberals are a very bigoted and intolerant bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so. Please explain with examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit of a socially and fiscally conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are conservative in every aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> Help Canadians in need. No tax dollars fro refugee or new immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even legal immigrants, because they are also considered Canadians.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Canada will probably not get a trump because the lying fake and phony lieberal media will see to it that does not happen. If the lieberals allowed it they would be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canadians as a whole are not as racist and bigoted as their American counterparts, even the conservatives, but you are proving there are a few exceptions. Also please provide proof of this liberal media in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberals are just like the dumocrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you need to spell Liberal correct and are you talking about liberals in general or those who voted for Trudeau, leader of the Liberal Party which is considered a centrist party here in Canada. The liberal parties in Canada are the NDP and the Green Party.
> 
> 
> 
> They both could careless about we the sheeple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you consider yourself sheeple then I can't help you out there. A Sheeple is someone who goes along with the status quo and can't think for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably no more a racist, a bigot or pro-misogeny or not like Obama and Hillary may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, do you have any evidence to support this assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> No one person is free to say that they do not have some kind of anomosity towards someone whom they do not like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are free to say something about someone you don't like but if you say something about a whole group of people and that comment is based on generalizations, bigotry or racism you will be called out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar if you try to give the appearance that you are not any of those mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at people as individuals, their actions, what they say. If I don't like it I will voice my opinion.
Click to expand...


Those who call themselves "lieberals" are an intolerant and bigoted bunch, and that is what the liberal party is. The Conservative Party is pretty much just another lieberal party slightly to the right. The NDP and the Green Party are pretty much communist party's. Conservative views and opinions are pretty much censored in the Canadian lieberal fake and phony controlled media, and that media supports the liberal party of Canada. 

Canada brings in more refugees and new immigrants than Canada needs nor wants. And many never find work and end up on the taxpayer's payroll. There are two million unemployed Canadians in Canada. Probably most of them on the dole are new refugees and new immigrants. So, just where is the common sense and logic in bringing in more immigrants, especially from third world countries who have nothing in common with white culture. There is nothing wrong with being a touch racist when it comes to your racial survival against other racial groups and their survival. Just because one may be a pro-white activist does not have to mean that they just plainly hate everyone who is not white. White people should be able to have a white home land for their people just like Asians, Mexicans, Arabs, and so many other non-whites have theirs. 

Trump is not racist nor a bigot. I don't know where you are getting that crap from. No doubt the lieberal fake and phony media I must assume.


----------

